# Nostalgia, money could follow ?Hornets? nickname



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Nostalgia, money could follow ‘Hornets’ nickname*



> _City may have affection for ‘Hornets’ but change has obstacles_
> 
> The Charlotte Bobcats face a $3 million decision: Is it worth the investment to change the team’s name to “Hornets,” hoping to capture the nostalgia for Charlotte’s original NBA team?
> 
> ...


http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2012/12/05/3708819/nostalgia-money-could-follow-hornets.html


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Nostalgia, money could follow ‘Hornets’ nickname*

Might as well change the name and go back to the purple-and-teals, they've got value while "Bobcats" is a pretty damaged brand. A year or two from now would be a good time to re-launch the team, too, as Charlotte's in a pretty decent position for rebuilding right now.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Nostalgia, money could follow ‘Hornets’ nickname*

No. This is stupid. I would mention how bad this would appear in the history books but lord knows this team hasn't done anything to appear in the history books.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Nostalgia, money could follow ‘Hornets’ nickname*

I bet there are alot of larry johnson jerseys hanging in peoples closets just dying to be worn in public again.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Nostalgia, money could follow ‘Hornets’ nickname*



roux2dope said:


> I bet there are alot of larry johnson jerseys hanging in peoples closets just dying to be worn in public again.


----------

